
Business Cards: Do you have them and what do you put on them? - danw

======
danw
I've been wondering if I should make some new business cards but there are so
many possibilities.

 _1) What job title?_ Standard titles such as 'developer' or 'designer' may be
too restrictive for the likes of us. If you've got a startup should you be
CEO, Founder, Director etc? If you freelance or do a variety of jobs what do
you put?

 _2) What contact information?_ Which contact information do you give? URL,
email, mobile number, etc?

 _3) Design_ Are Moo cards acceptable? Can you print your own or should you go
for high end thick card with spot gloss finish? Should you put a custom design
on the back or leave it blank?

Heres some interesting ideas I've seen on cards recently: Tag cloud and blank
fields. Put a tag cloud of all your abilities on the back of the card such as
"ruby on rails" or "entrepeneur" and circle the relevant ones when you give
your card away. Another card I've seen has blank fields eg "You met Dan W at
______ and talked about _____. You though he was ____" that can be filled in
when handing it over.

So what are your business cards like? Do you even need any?

~~~
omouse
Founder is not a bad title or go with CEO if you like. Or "creator". That
would be a good one, "God, creator" :P

I like that blank field idea, that's really neat and organized.

Don't print out your own. You _have_ to go for high end/"real" business cards.
Someone in one of my college classes handed me his business card and it was
printed on regular paper. Right away I thought he wasn't very professional.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Go for "I'm CEO... bitch" - at least that's Mark Zuckerberg has on his cards
:)

In all fairness, when I asked Mark about this he said it was just a joke gone
bad...

~~~
danw
The facebook business cards are slick. They look like mini facebook profile
and even have "I'll find something to put here" at the bottom.

Best job title I've seen was "CEO & Janitor" on a card of a single founder.

------
yaacovtp
Great success with plain old cards from vistaprint.com. Use a simple design
with easy to read type. Do you already have a company name? Put that on there,
your name, phone, email, only put a web address if it's something potential
contacts need to see like your company website not a personal blog. Doesn't
something generic like "web developer" work along with a list of your language
skills if you are freelancer?

------
nickb
Quite honestly, I don't care what people's biz cards look like. All I care
about is the information on them. I transfer that into into Address Book and
throw away/lose the card.

Worry more about the impression you leave when you meet those people and less
about superficial stuff like biz card stock and font.

------
rms
I settle for nothing but the best. Metal business cards, about $5 each. I like
to make an impression.

<http://www.luckow.com/clients/woz/colbert.html>

~~~
danw
Nice. Apparently Woz has been using these for years.

~~~
rms
I'd kill to actually have those business cards. It'll be a while. But I can
dream, right?

------
dawie
I only give them to hot chicks

